
Getting Started with LuaJ - networked
http://www.luaj.org/luaj/3.0/README.html
======
stephen_mcd
Great project. I recently used LuaJ to embed Lua scripting inside CurioDB:
[https://github.com/stephenmcd/curiodb](https://github.com/stephenmcd/curiodb)
\- it's a distributed Redis clone built with Scala/Akka. In terms of matching
features with Redis, LuaJ was a life-saver.

------
rurban
Why do the benchmarks not include luajit, just lua, luaj and other java-based
vm's? It's easy to lead the one-eyed.

~~~
SloopJon
Interesting project. Not sure what prompted the posting now (last updated in
April), but it's timely for me, as I'm evaluating lightweight JVM-based
languages. Jython seems a bit heavy. Clojure is my likely choice, but I'll
take a look at this too.

FWIW, a quick run of the binarytree benchmark shows luaj as slightly faster
than luajit on my system, but does it matter? Not many projects have a
realistic choice between lua/luajit and luaj, unless the whole thing is
written in Lua.

~~~
too_late
Hey don't forget Groovy. If you have ever liked Ruby but don't want the weight
of JRuby, try out Groovy. It made big waves before Scala.

~~~
vorg
Before Groovy was Beanshell, which was Groovy's inspiration. And of course
Groovy's creator, James Strachan, did say if he'd known about Scala at the
time, he'd never have created Groovy. And Groovy's quite weighty itself, have
you seen its Antlr grammar file?

~~~
too_late
So? He's talking embedding a small scripting language into a JVM project.
Groovy fits the bill, Scala doesn't.

~~~
vorg
Groovy is not small, it's huge... and sloooooooooow.

